# Triton TRA001 Router Plate



## GJP60 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Folks,
I'm new to the forum. I recently purchased a Triton TRA001 with the intention of mounting in a shop made router table. I'm in the market for a router plate that will be inset in the table. I know the Woodpecker alunminium plate fits this model router, but does anyone know of any others? I appreciate your help.
Glen


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

GJP60 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I'm new to the forum. I recently purchased a Triton TRA001 with the intention of mounting in a shop made router table. I'm in the market for a router plate that will be inset in the table. I know the Woodpecker alunminium plate fits this model router, but does anyone know of any others? I appreciate your help.
> Glen


Hi Glen,

The router plates from Oak park should fit the Triton TRA001.

This is the model I have (the older one).

I purchased the 11" model for my router table and it was a perfect fit.

James


----------



## Geordie99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Glen,

INCRA have a 3/8" thick aluminum plate with the holes already pre-drilled for the Triton routers. The model is MLP7518-AL, which has mounting holes for the PC 7518, 7539, Triton TRC-001, and M0F-001KC.

Hope this helps. I think the TRA001 and TRC001 are the same mounting patterns.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Geordie99 said:


> Hi Glen,
> 
> INCRA have a 3/8" thick aluminum plate with the holes already pre-drilled for the Triton routers. The model is MLP7518-AL, which has mounting holes for the PC 7518, 7539, Triton TRC-001, and M0F-001KC.
> 
> ...


Yes, Steve they are.

When I ordered my "build your own table kit" with 11" plate from Oak Park, I specified that I had a TRA001 
and asked for the MOF001KC plate.

I did see, some time ago, on a forum that the big Tritons had the same hole spacing as one of the PC routers.

I cannot find that link now.

The attached template, I downloaded, fits my TRA001 as well.

James


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for your help. Particularly James all the way from Australia. I read somewhere that the Woodpecker aluminium plate fit the Triton (perhaps because it fit the PC), so I bought it. The mounting holes are in the right place, but the hole for the height adjusting rod isn't, so I'll have to drill. Shouldn't be much of an issue in the aluminium. Another issue is that the mounting holes are positioned so that the router handles aren't parallel to the long sides of the plate. It sits under the plate diagonally. I don't think this will cause much of an issue regarding it's fit, but I haven't completed building the table yet. I'm more concerned that I won't have easy access to the variable speed control, or the on-off switch, etc. Thanks again.


----------



## mlwinnig (Oct 9, 2013)

*Mount it "cooked" or straight???*



GJP60 said:


> Thanks for your help. Particularly James all the way from Australia. I read somewhere that the Woodpecker aluminium plate fit the Triton (perhaps because it fit the PC), so I bought it. The mounting holes are in the right place, but the hole for the height adjusting rod isn't, so I'll have to drill. Shouldn't be much of an issue in the aluminium. Another issue is that the mounting holes are positioned so that the router handles aren't parallel to the long sides of the plate. It sits under the plate diagonally. I don't think this will cause much of an issue regarding it's fit, but I haven't completed building the table yet. I'm more concerned that I won't have easy access to the variable speed control, or the on-off switch, etc. Thanks again.



So the question I think I need to just come out and ask is this:

Is there a reason why the Triton seems to want to be mounted "crooked" or can it sit straight with handles parallel to front and rear edges of table.

Just seems a bit odd, and as long as I have to custom drill it (paid less for the table with insert that doesn't line up then most want for the right plate, probably without crank hole anyway)... I thought I'd just ask you all. Straighten it out or mount it oddly?

Thanks!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

To me, that question is like asking "why is the sky blue and not light green"?

I don't know and it doesn't matter in the long run.

Both my Tritons are mounted at an angle and I did not notice it until the question was bought up in the forum.

It could have some thing to do with the two bolt heads in the side of the base that are used in the normal grey Triton plate.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

mlwinnig said:


> So the question I think I need to just come out and ask is this:
> 
> Is there a reason why the Triton seems to want to be mounted "crooked" or can it sit straight with handles parallel to front and rear edges of table.
> 
> ...


Hi Marc, my first reply was a bit tongue in cheek, as I have never had a problem with the angle of the handles and never really thought of this as an issue with the Triton or any other router.

Some routers have to be mounted this way to allow the handles to pass up through the insert hole.

In the case of the Triton, it has to do more with where the mounting holes are situated in the base. The Triton has two bolts that are used to mount to the standard Triton grey pressed metal plate used in the Triton Router Table. When these are used in their plate, the router sits square.

There was an earlier post on this subject, but I cannot find it just now.

PS the mounting holes for the Triton, PC 7518 and the Milwaukee 5625-20 are in the same position. So any plates or drilling templates for these routers are interchangeable.


----------



## mlwinnig (Oct 9, 2013)

*RE: Position of Triton Router in Table...*



jw2170 said:


> Hi Marc, my first reply was a bit tongue in cheek, as I have never had a problem with the angle of the handles and never really thought of this as an issue with the Triton or any other router.
> 
> Some routers have to be mounted this way to allow the handles to pass up through the insert hole.
> 
> ...



So the question was based on the facts that:
A) It just looks weird, and
B) Position of the following items:
Dust collection port
Power switch
Variable speed control
Location of height adjustment handle
Any other potential issues

I bought a nice, homemade router table with a phenolic insert with several pre-drilled holes in it, and a few more (larger) added to it. Trying to decide if I should drill some more and use it, or bite the bullet and buy a new plate. As I paid $80 for the table (and drove almost 3 hrs. round-trip to get it) on a nice solid stand (worth about what I paid for the table), and a plate will run $60 - $100 (phenolic or alum.), not sure which is better... trying to decide what to do. Kreg phenolic for $60 with free shipping looks attractive, but can't tell if hole for handle is where I want it... I think it puts it on the left side, and I am a righty! Could turn it around maybe... dunno!
Jut bought the Triton TRA-001 for about $230 plus tax, and know what other have into their tables, so I want to keep costs down but do it right! Only issues with table are no front T-track (fairly simple and FAIRLY cheap fix) and his dust port is also home-made and needs to be clamped manually or I need to change it too (though with Triton dust port, may be less of an issue)... dunno!

You all are supposed to be the experts! (Almost said "guys"). Any females in here??? :dance3:

Thanks! Marc


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Marc, no problems with the router mounted at an angle or straight, your choice provided your table has room underneath for clearance.

The Grizzly T10432 table (photo 1) is what I mounted my TRA-001 in. Click the parts list on Grizzly's page for this table and you can order the mounting plate for $13. (Unless you want to pay more for a plate) Photo 2 shows the Triton cutting a roman ogee; note how little dust is escaping.

The Bosch VAC005 hose is a perfect fit in the Triton dust port. You could also use the VAC024 adapter with a small Shop Vac hose.


----------



## mlwinnig (Oct 9, 2013)

$13 plate? Wow!

Triton is now mounted. Went straight using template doc. link provided here or found elsewhere, not sure now! FYI, hole marked for crank did not line up. Would love to start over as used plate had several holes pre-drilled, a couple more ovals added by previous owner, plus my bonus crank hole. My plate came with 3 removable inserts to adjust clearance so that is a feature I would want to keep.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Re the Triton being mounted at an angle on some plates, this is because it is a big beasty and wider accross the handles than some table openings below the rebate.

Mine is on a Kreg plate and table top, on the diagonal, and I remove the fixed handle (the one not used for height adjustment and plunge mode control) to improve clearance when installing and removing router and plate from the table.

My router is the early model TR series without above table height winder that preceded the smaller MOF and current TR series with above table winder. It is possible that the drill template for the MOF might not have the winder hole alligned correctly for the later TR unit as I believe the motor body is wider. I know that the mounting screw holes for the early and current TR series and the MOF are the same, so you should be able to drill the mounting holes from the template. You should then be able to temporarily position the black plastic 'rub ring' from the router base onto the plate using the screw holes to mark the winder hole.


----------



## mlwinnig (Oct 9, 2013)

LOL! Thanks! YEAH... that's probably what I SHOULD have done! 

SOooo the un-needed holes bothered me just enough to plug them. Used some of that epoxy putty stuff (first time), pretty cool, actually to plug the two irregular ovals the previous owner drilled along with my one errant crank handle (what I call it anyway). Thought I would plug others, but some are for pins for starting free-hand work, and the other 3 or 4 (forget which) mounting holes could be used for that as well so I left them.

Working on a leaf vac dust collection system, almost done over weekend. A bit makeshift but I bet it will work like a charm!


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Re the Leaf Vac collection system, It might work well for the larger particles, but the nasty stuff healthwise is the really fine stuff that you cannot see, and it will exit the bag through the weave in the cloth.

I don't know what the containment specs are for the bags on leaf vacs but mine have always left a dust cloud when used around the yard, and one used to clean metal dust in a metal polishing shop where I worked would leave that much left in suspension in the air that you couldn't see to work in the shop for about 2 hours (breathing apuratus in use).

Use if you have to but try to exhaust it outside the shop to avoid accumulating ultrafine dust in the shop.


----------



## mlwinnig (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks! System up and running! Vac is outside, separator can sealed inside so I think I am good. Even added a broom sweep port I can push broom or sweep broom up to a funnel which goes to the Vac!


----------



## SRVDVM (Nov 13, 2012)

Just and FYI for future, this si whay I have for my Triton:

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Bench Dog 40-123 ProPlate Large Group1


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

*any pics*



mlwinnig said:


> Thanks! System up and running! Vac is outside, separator can sealed inside so I think I am good. Even added a broom sweep port I can push broom or sweep broom up to a funnel which goes to the Vac!


G'day Marc , is there any pictures of your set up with the Leaf Vac sounds very interesting


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Which table..?*



SRVDVM said:


> Just and FYI for future, this si whay I have for my Triton:
> 
> Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Bench Dog 40-123 ProPlate Large Group1


What table have you set it in, Scott?


----------



## SRVDVM (Nov 13, 2012)

James,
Here's what I have it in.....for now

Bench Dog 40-001 ProTop Contractor Benchtop Router Table - Amazon.com


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That's not too bad, Scott.


----------



## topcellar (Oct 15, 2013)

James:

I am a new member. You wrote to welcome me to the forum. Thank you. I have a couple of questions that you, or someone else, may be able to answer. I mounted my Triton TRA001 in an Incra plate on an Incra table. I built a table for the top which I have mounted next to my table saw. The problem I have is that the off/on switch is hard to reach where the router is mounted. I am going to solve that with a remote off/on switch. My question is: Will the fact that I have the router switch permanently on have any impact on the ability to raise the router above the table to change bits? The manual is less than clear on how the router is to function in a router table setup. Also, the specifications for some items are not very clear. Does anyone know what diameter (inside or outside, but please specify) hose attaches to the dust collection port? If no-one knows, I will just have to measure it myself.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*triton router...*

Re table mounting:



topcellar said:


> .....The problem I have is that the off/on switch is hard to reach where the router is mounted.
> I am going to solve that with a remote off/on switch. My question is: Will the fact that I have the router switch permanently on have any impact on the ability to raise the router above the table to change bits?
> 
> IMO, yes. The router cannot be raised to full height to lock the spindle if the switch is not in the off position. This is one of the prime safety features built into the Triton.
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kenneth, this is one of the reasons I recommend that your saw and router table are not combined. You can always build a stand that stores under your saws extension wing and store the table in it... placing it on top for use.


----------



## topcellar (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you, James. Maybe I'll use the switch for the shop vac dust collector. I can rotate the router to make the switch more accessible and will try that for starters. I did find the other post regarding the hose size after I had left the message. Appreciate your help.


----------



## topcellar (Oct 15, 2013)

The inaccessibility of the switch has nothing to do with the fact that it is combined with my table saw. Its because I built and enclosed cabinet to house the router. I carefully designed it so that its at the same height as my saw, so allows me a wider area for the saw and the ability to use the fence from the saw as a router fence as well.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

topcellar said:


> The inaccessibility of the switch has nothing to do with the fact that it is combined with my table saw. Its because I built and enclosed cabinet to house the router. I carefully designed it so that its at the same height as my saw, so allows me a wider area for the saw and the ability to use the fence from the saw as a router fence as well.


That is another point, Kenneth.

My table mounted routers are not enclosed in a cabinet.


----------



## mlwinnig (Oct 9, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Re table mounting:


Welcome! Switch is a pain. They should make a plug-in remote switch!

I simply unplug mine and use a tool to hold the chuck to tighten it. Looking for the perfect tool to lodge in the holes on the side. Cut-down hook from a tent peg not perfect, screwdriver not bad, but I am afraid I risk breaking plastic housing if not careful.

Someone here posted (earlier in chain) a Bosch part that fits the dust port. I just used a stepped rubber adapter from Menards. Cut off smallest one or two steps until it fit perfectly and attached hose and adapters to it. I will post pix (including rest of my home-built DC system) soon. Don't neglect a top-mounted DC hose!!! (The bottom port only gets most of the fine dust. Big stuff needs to be sucked up through a larger hose from the top)!


----------



## Spectric (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Glen

I have just mounted one of these routers into a Kreg table with the Kreg insert plate.

Looked at using the four 1/4 UNC fixings that attach the plastic base ring but opted to use the two through holes instead and with the aligning template it was easy as the spacings were 150 mm and on one of the pre marked lines.

all the best Roy


----------



## Aleks (Apr 18, 2014)

*jw2170 * James thanks for drawing template. 
In Russia began to sell Triton TRA001. Tomorrow I will buy and make a new table for the router.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Aleks.


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

topcellar said:


> [...] Does anyone know what diameter (inside or outside, but please specify) hose attaches to the dust collection port? If no-one knows, I will just have to measure it myself.


Per the Triton "Instruction Manual": 


> The Triton Router is equipped with a Dust Extraction Port for chip extraction above the cut. It accepts 38mm	(1½") O.D. hose, supplied with the Triton Dust Collector (DCA300). The hose screws into position via a left hand thread (anticlockwise).


----------



## jevs (May 5, 2014)

Hi James,
I hope I'm in the right place to ask you a question. I see that you have been very helpful to so many newbees needing help with their router questions. You have been using a Triton Plunge router Model TRA001 with the Oak Park base plate. Would you by chance know the OP model number of the plate, would it be BH1190A or BH1190 or some other plate. The Plates I mentioned have a 3 1/8 diameter and is this diameter suitable for the Triton TRA001 ?

Hope you are still enjoying working with routers and having lots of fun.
Hope you don't mind my questions. Thanks for your help. jevs


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jevs,

Firstly, welcome to the forum.

I have two Oak Park plates for the Triton.

One has the larger hole, without the lip, for a panel raising cutter.
The other has the smaller hole to take the Oak Park guide bush set , which I also have.

I cannot recall the plate model number, but when I get home from work tonight, I will see if I can locate the original order and invoice. 

I have had them for some years...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I notice that the BH1190 and BH1190A are pre-drilled for specific routers.

I did find an old order for a BH1189 plate which may be the one with the 3 1/8" hole.

Any 11" plate will work with the Triton TRA001, but you will have to drill out the screw holes yourself.

As they wind down on stock, the types still available will be less and less.

Are you going to make your own table, or do you have an Oak Park table?

If you do not have an Oak Park table, there are many plates that will suit the TRA001.

Buy any plate that takes the TRA001 or the PC7518? and there is a Milwaukie with similar hole spacing.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

PS the mounting holes for the Triton, PC 7518 and the Milwaukee 5625-20 are in the same position. So any plates or drilling templates for these routers are interchangeable.


----------



## phillipsted (Sep 26, 2014)

GJP60 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I'm new to the forum. I recently purchased a Triton TRA001 with the intention of mounting in a shop made router table. I'm in the market for a router plate that will be inset in the table. I know the Woodpecker alunminium plate fits this model router, but does anyone know of any others? I appreciate your help.
> Glen


I've got the Woodpecker plate and it works well for me. Very well manufactured, strong, flat, and all holes drilled accurately. I've got it installed in a Jessem table top.

TedP


----------



## Milt & Carol Lane (Nov 12, 2011)

*Template 'misses' above height adj. hole*



jw2170 said:


> Yes, Steve they are.
> 
> When I ordered my "build your own table kit" with 11" plate from Oak Park, I specified that I had a TRA001
> and asked for the MOF001KC plate.
> ...


For the TRA001, the above the table adjusting rod hole is 'off' To get close, move the center of the hole about 3/4" and a -40 degrees from the present location shown.

If you want the handles 'square' with your table, rotate the template about 10 degrees clockwise.

Milt


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

When I mounted my Triton I temporarily mounted with the handles parallel to table and found that it was a bit off angle when raising or lowering...to my hand and wrist, that is. When I twisted it for comfort I found the offset more comfortable. The holes I drilled were two parallel to front edge and the other two perpendicular. It didn't take long at all to get used to finding switch "in the dark". I also found that I could leave the switch locked on and use the table on/off switch but need to turn router switch off to raise all the way for bit changes...small price to pay for my own sense of comfort. As has been said, "mileage may vary"...

Nick


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

When deciding how to mount your Triton the non operating handle can be removed sometimes it helps


----------



## Milt & Carol Lane (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experience Nickp - I wound up mounting the Triton as you did, and I agree that having the 'left' handle closer to the front makes adjustments easier.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Milt & Carol Lane said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience Nickp - I wound up mounting the Triton as you did, and I agree that having the 'left' handle closer to the front makes adjustments easier.


...now light that baby up and make some sawdust...Happy New Year... :dance3:


----------



## Arir (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi
I just purchased a kreg router table, I purchased a kreg router plate available separately that is predrilled for the trition router with the height adjustment from the top,
I found mine on amazon, so far very happy with the setup


----------

